# FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern



## DustyB (May 27, 2007)

I'm looking to get the most light output without going to HID's. Can someone with FK Projectors or Hella E-codes post pictures of the beam pattern? I really want a crisp, defined pattern.
Also are the fog lights that come with the OEM or Ziza E-codes comparable to the Micro DE's? 


_Modified by DustyB at 7:25 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (DustyB)*

A reflector housing will be more efficiant then a projector housing. The projector housing will have a sharper cut off then the reflector housing.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (DustyB)*

Go with the Hellas or VW factory E-Codes.


----------



## MrQship (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (CaptainQualude)*

I thought Hella made the EOM lights. Who is the mfr of the OEM lights?


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (MrQship)*

Hella makes OEM for VW/Audi. What he is saying is, if you can not find some OEM E-codes, then look at Hella aftermarket options.
Good luck. E-codes are a soooo much nicer then US spec lights.


----------



## DustyB (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (kroutbrner)*

And they put out more light then a projector will? Maybe later if I get the balls I'll retrofit a HID kit to the E-codes.
Should I get the E-Codes with or without fogs? Are they as good as the Micro DE?


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (DustyB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyB* »_And they put out more light then a projector will? Maybe later if I get the balls I'll retrofit a HID kit to the E-codes.
Should I get the E-Codes with or without fogs? Are they as good as the Micro DE? 


HID in E-Codes = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If you are planning on going HID, you should get into the projectors. HID in a reflector housing will blind oncoming cars, no matter how well they are aimed (even E-codes). The projector housing offers a much sharper cut-off in the beam pattern. This keeps the light on the road, where it belongs and out of oncoming drivers eyes







. A reflector housing, in design is more efficiant then a projector, but it is designed to use a halogen bulb.
HID---Projector Housing = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Halogen---Reflector Housing = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HID---Reflector Housing = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Halogen---Projector Housing = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope that helps you out a little. Good luck, I hope it all works out well for you.
Cheers
kroutbrner (Ross)


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (DustyB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyB* »_And they put out more light then a projector will? Maybe later if I get the balls I'll retrofit a HID kit to the E-codes.
Should I get the E-Codes with or without fogs? Are they as good as the Micro DE? 

It's possible to make a very good reflector housing. I had old school aftermarket Hella & Cibie back in the day that lit up everything. The round Cibie had an amazing horizontal cutoff.
As for today, the OE VW US headlights are a joke compared to the aftermarket Hella or European VW Ecodes.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (CaptainQualude)*

The Hella DEs work much better than the E-code fogs. Plus the DEs can be modded to HID for less than $60.00 and a couple of hours work.
IMO, if you want to go HID for the main beams, save your money and purchase true HID lights.


----------



## DustyB (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (kroutbrner)*

Yeah sorry I meant cutting into the E-code housing and putting a Hella HID Projector and shroud in the housing, makes me a little nervous but I think its the best looking option I've seen, I've no interest in angel eyes.
Oh and one last question are there ANY projector housings for the mk4 jetta that aren't OEM HID or Reps, or Angel Eye / Halo? 
And thanks to everyone for all the help. 


_Modified by DustyB at 12:37 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FK Projector vs. Hella E-Code Beam Pattern (DustyB)*

You can convert the housing to any projector made if you have enough skill. You will have to cut & fabricate. Most people say that the TSX or S2000 projectors are the way to go.


----------

